
Shared Ownership between S&P 500 Companies - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/sharedownership?hn=
======
greatwave1
This project was inspired by “The Problem of 12”, the fact that most public
companies are increasingly being controlled by a small group of institutional
investors:
[https://ssrn.com/abstract=3247337](https://ssrn.com/abstract=3247337)

There is compelling evidence that this shared ownership can lead to
anticompetitive outcomes, such as lower wages and higher prices:
[https://ssrn.com/abstract=2427345](https://ssrn.com/abstract=2427345).

My goal is to highlight the extent to which ownership of many competing
companies is being concentrated among a small number of institutions, and
spark discussion about this problem. Let me know if you have any suggestions
for improvements to the dashboard, or ideas for new projects for me to work
on!

